# Does anyone know how to increase secretion of gastrointestinal hormones (gastrin,CCK,secretin) and improves digestion



## nikhilsign (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello

I am taking 'raw apple cider vinegar with mother' for last 7 months and getting some temporarily relief from indigestion problem . I think ACV contains some enzymes which is helping me before taking meal. *Does anyone know how to increase the secretion and production of enzymes permanently. *

I have problem of leaky gas, incomplete evacuation ,indigestion and taking beneficial bacteria from home made yogurt & probiotics to balance gut flora but they are not helping me till now. All test results of x ray , endoscopy, colonscopy , ct scan , blood test are normal .

Thank you


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

have you had manometry and defocography?


----------

